# Creuser un tunnel de l'iPad à Internet ...



## Div (25 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir.
J'essaye de surfer avec mon iPad, rien de bien décoiffant jusque là, l'ennui c'est pour y parvenir.
Je suis avec une box aol, dépourvue de sa carte wifi que je n'avais pas jugé bon d'acheter à l'époque, étant toujours un grand fan des connexions filaires ...
Seulement voilà, l'iPad n'ayant pas de connectique filaire pour le réseau, je me suis résolu à contourner ce problème.

J'ai donc ma box aol, reliée en filaire à mon portable sous windows XP, celui ci étant pourvu d'une carte wifi.

J'ai crée un connexion ad hoc entre mon portable et mon iPad, avec des IP statiques, le tout en restant dans le même réseau pour éviter de compliquer les choses.
-> La connexion réussie.
Et afin de pouvoir donner le net à l'iPad, je crée un VPN entre le portable et la tablette, et c'est là que je plante.
Sur l'iPad, j'utilise un vpn pptp, je rentre l'ip de la carte wifi en serveur, mon compte, mot de passe ... sans oublier au passage d'avoir autorisé les connexions entrante sur mon portable.

Je tente la connexion, et ça marche pas, serveur pptp-vpn qui ne répond pas.
J'ai essayé avec différents niveaux de cryptage, protocoles, avec ou sans AV/firewall sur l'hôte : échec.
Je n'arrive pas à pinger l'iPad non plus.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Au pire je ferai toujours une rallonge pour remplacer ma box par un routeur wifi, mais bon c'est un peu dommage ...

D'avance merci !


----------



## Div (28 Décembre 2010)

Salut,
Bon finalement je me suis pris un routeur wifi D-link qui m'est revenu à 31 avec une reduction, et tout baigne !


----------

